# took this shot today



## njrailer93 (Nov 28, 2011)

i took this shot of my sd70ace on my layout today just wanted to share


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Looks great.


----------



## vikramgoel (Mar 2, 2015)

Looks great.

Vik


----------



## sean Buick 76 (Sep 16, 2015)

That is a tough looking train!


----------



## njrailer93 (Nov 28, 2011)

after i have done some scenery work with the turf that shot has turned into this


----------



## njrailer93 (Nov 28, 2011)

heres another shot the alco is getting some work done in the maintenance shed


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Nice composition but unfortunately you've lost most of the detail on the train itself. Try to use more light on the subject. I suspect you are using a camera phone.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2015)

Very nice photos.


----------

